# Rugby League Grand Final (Spoiler)



## DRM (10 Oct 2021)

What a game that was, St Helens won, but it was fantastic to see Catalans Dragons, who in previous times were the Union Trezest Catalans (UTC X111), playing in their first top flight Grand Final, a team, who along with others in the South of France, were banned by the Nazi backed Vichy government, from playing, banned from being called a rugby team, banned from playing on a rugby pitch or even having the word rugby in the club name,in fact they had to call the game joue de treize, all backed by the French RFU, so today is the championship grand final, where Featherstone Rovers face Toulouse Olympique X111, for a place in Superleague, both teams deserve a place in Superleague, but, if Toulouse win, this will hopefully lead to more teams in the South of France joining them and expand the game even more, after failed ventures where there’s no real interest, it should be another great game this afternoon.


----------

